# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Sproutling baby monitor, Sproutling, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Sproutling

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Sproutling: Why A Fitbit For Babies Might Be Brilliant"
Sproutling shares exclusive new details on how they’re building the first big baby wearable--an idea that isn’t nearly as absurd as it may sound.

by Mark Wilson
December 3, 2013

----------


## Airicist

CNET Update - Sproutling wants to be baby's first health tracker 

 Published on Aug 8, 2014




> Article "Sproutling wants to be baby's first health tracker"
> 
> Wearable tech is crawling into the newborn market. Sproutling is an ankle bracelet for babies to give parents peace of mind. But if parents want to sleep like a baby, maybe they'll want the Sense sleep tracker for themselves.
> 
> by Bridget Carey
> August 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable baby monitor predicts a baby's sleep pattern 

Published on Aug 21, 2014




> Most baby monitors can let you see or hear if your baby is crying or awake. But a new high-tech monitor is designed to predict a baby's sleep pattern and help parents get to know their newborn. CNET's Sumi Das shows us how the Sproutling baby monitor works.

----------

